# How long can they go without food???



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 29, 2007)

It's been about a half of a week without food because my culture died and the pet stores here are WORTHLESS. I'm ordering some off the internet, is there enough time???


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 29, 2007)

I *think*. If the nymphs are together though, they may eat each other. The older they are, the more hardy they become.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 29, 2007)

I would hurry, take overnight shipping and get er done!


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 30, 2007)

My mother went to a (more exotic) pet store and got crickets for me; they're all eating.

Whew. I'm not going to rely on petsmart or petco anymore! Mostly overpriced stuff anyway, save some things they have.


----------

